# Software Requests



## Anonymous (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey admin, how about having a sticky thread which takes in requests for software in the cds?
I mean only large software are in the by demand, what about the rest.
Also it might be a good idea to get rid of the funzone in playware and start a retro section which features games released before lets say 2001.
I mean like half life or messiah or sin or myth or the soul reaver series....
ie, in general which runs on a 4mb 3-d card/software renderer.
Please please please please.....


----------



## saurabh (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi guys,
It's for you guys that the CDs are there, so let us know what you want. Going by the current trend, all new games...good or bad, are high on system requirements. Gone are the days when you got interesting games within 1 MB disk space. Games now are not shy of demanding 1 GB space with matching memory and a server class CPU.

The funzone section is aimed for games with low system requirements, though they may not be as action packed as the Arena games. 

So...do you want more retro/classic games?

Cast your vote and your opinion.

-Saurabh


----------



## darklord (Oct 15, 2003)

Well basically i try out the Arena games as i have the required hardware,having upgraded recently.Also i don't see the funzone games that often.I would really like to see mods that are freely available to be on the cd,like Day of defeat...for half life etc.


----------



## TheKing (Nov 12, 2003)

The Funzone games suck big time. They are a total waste of space. In fact, it would be more fun if you could select a particularly popular game - like UT2003, Q3Arena or Q3TA, etc and provide a lot of mods. Now THAT I'm sure will be highly appreciated by ALL.

Enjoy!


----------



## guri35 (Nov 13, 2003)

I think the no. of mods that are released fro various games and what we get in the digit cds have a "zameen aasmaan ka difference".No. of mods definitely needs to be increased.


----------



## abdulabby (Jan 1, 2004)

Hell Yeah  retro games are anytime welcome than funzone games!!


----------

